# نـــكتـــ كردية



## sevar_sheer (8 أبريل 2011)

**كردي مرته حامل ميقبل تشرب مي ؟ يخاف على أبنه لا يزنجر  

*فد يوم كردي يغني بحفلة والجمهور يصيح -سحابك مفتوح -كال هسة هسة اغنيها 

*كردي أشتغل تكسي بالصين كلما وكفه واحد يكله لك ملعون مو توني وصلتك 

 *كردي گالوله اشسميت ابنك؟ گال مامستعجل... گالولي راح تنزل حروف جديده

 *كردي دخل لمحل تجهيزات رياضية گلله كاكه ماعدكم احذية مال هجوم؟ 

*كردي يشتغل بالتنقيب عن الآثار... ديحفر طلعتله طابوگه جمهوري... ركض للمدير يصيح: إستاد.. لگيت الدوشيش مال حمورابي

****كردي راح للطبيب ديفحص كله الطبيب عندك سرطان بالمخ كال الكردي عجيبه منين اجاني المخ!!!.*



م ن ق و ل
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*مفهمتش اي حاجه

والحمد لله​*


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*مش مفهومه للاسف
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

انا فهمت التالتة والاخيرة
وكتر الف خيري علي كده  يا عم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (9 أبريل 2011)

**كردي مرته حامل ميقبل تشرب مي ؟ يخاف على أبنه لا يزنجر  

شخص مرتة حامل مش بيحب تشرب ماء ؟؟؟  لان بيخاف على ابنة يخرب من الماء 

*فد يوم كردي يغني بحفلة والجمهور يصيح -سحابك مفتوح -كال هسة هسة اغنيها 

مغني الجمهور بيقول له سحاب البنطرون مفتوح  هو الغبي بيرد يقول

اوكي اشوية واغنيها
 
*كردي أشتغل تكسي بالصين كلما وكفه واحد يكله لك ملعون مو توني وصلتك 

شخص اشتغل سائق تكسي في الصين كل ما يشوف واحد يقلة مش دلوقت وصلتك

 *كردي گالوله اشسميت ابنك؟ گال مامستعجل... گالولي راح تنزل حروف جديده

شخص قالو له ماهو اسم ابنك قال مش مستعجل عبى اسما بعدا صغير؟؟؟ قالو له ايون احسن لان حتنزل حروف جديده 

 *كردي دخل لمحل تجهيزات رياضية گلله كاكه ماعدكم احذية مال هجوم؟ 

شخص دخل على محل بتاع التجهيزات الرياضية وقال له مش عندك احذية للهجوم 

*كردي يشتغل بالتنقيب عن الآثار... ديحفر طلعتله طابوگه جمهوري... ركض للمدير يصيح: إستاد.. لگيت الدوشيش مال حمورابي

شخص اشتغل في بحث الاثار ولما بيحفر شاف حجارة من بتاع الرئيس العراقي السابق  اسرع على المدير بتاعة وقال له لقيت تشويش الي كان على حمو رابي 
 
****كردي راح للطبيب ديفحص كله الطبيب عندك سرطان بالمخ كال الكردي عجيبه منين اجاني المخ!!!.

شخص ذهب للدكتور فا الدكتور بيفحص قال له عندك سرطان في المخ قال المريض عجيبا منين اجاني المخ
*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

sevar_sheer قال:


> **كردي مرته حامل ميقبل تشرب مي ؟ يخاف على أبنه لا يزنجر  *
> 
> * *فد يوم كردي يغني بحفلة والجمهور يصيح -سحابك مفتوح -كال هسة هسة اغنيها *
> 
> ...





sevar_sheer قال:


> م ن ق و ل
> 
> ​





ههههههههههه ميرسي ليك

ورجاء عدم الكتابة باللون الاحمر​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> **كردي مرته حامل ميقبل تشرب مي ؟ يخاف على أبنه لا يزنجر
> 
> شخص مرتة حامل مش بيحب تشرب ماء ؟؟؟  لان بيخاف على ابنة يخرب من الماء
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه

كان معكم المترجم الفوري

انريكي ههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## شميران (9 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه حلوة عاشت ايدك ياسيفر *

*يلة حاولو شوية تتعلموا حجي عراقي*

*شكرا ياأنريكي عالترجمة كلش زينة جانت عاشت ايدك*

*ملاحظة:- حجي(بالعراقي)=حكي(بالمصري)*
*كلش(بالعراقي)=جدا(بالمصري)*
*زينة(بالعراقي)=كويسة(بالمصري)*
*جانت(بالعراقي=كانت(بالمصري(*

*وشكرا*


----------



## انريكي (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> كان معكم المترجم الفوري
> 
> انريكي ههههههههههه:beee:


:yaka::yaka::yaka:

هههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
عاشت ايدك ع النكت​


----------



## انريكي (9 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه حلوة عاشت ايدك ياسيفر *
> 
> *يلة حاولو شوية تتعلموا حجي عراقي*
> 
> ...


الف شكر يا بت بلدي الغالي

ربي يحميج من كل شر


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفهمتش اي حاجه
> 
> والحمد لله​*



*تمت الترجمة أخي 
يمكنك ان تفهم النكت ،،،، في التحت*


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مش مفهومه للاسف
> *​


:36_1_11::36_1_11:







​



انريكي قال:


> **كردي مرته حامل ميقبل تشرب مي ؟ يخاف على أبنه لا يزنجر
> 
> شخص مرتة حامل مش بيحب تشرب ماء ؟؟؟  لان بيخاف على ابنة يخرب من الماء
> 
> ...


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا فهمت التالتة والاخيرة
> وكتر الف خيري علي كده  يا عم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*اي انتي طلعتي اشطر ...*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكراً لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> **كردي مرته حامل ميقبل تشرب مي ؟ يخاف على أبنه لا يزنجر
> 
> شخص مرتة حامل مش بيحب تشرب ماء ؟؟؟  لان بيخاف على ابنة يخرب من الماء
> 
> ...



تسلم أخي عالترجمة:flowers::flowers:
وشكراً لمرورك 
​


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ميرسي ليك​



*شكراً لمرورك الجميل اختي*




روزي86 قال:


> *ورجاء عدم الكتابة باللون الاحمر*


*اوكي .. لن اكررها
بس مجنت أعرف أنه ميمكن الكتابة باللون الأحمر ،، لأني جديد في الموقع:dntknw::dntknw:*


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه حلوة عاشت ايدك ياسيفر *
> 
> *يلة حاولو شوية تتعلموا حجي عراقي*
> 
> ...




*أي والله هذولة لازم يتعلمون العراقي*
*حتى مو كل مرة يجي واحد ويترجملهم*
*هههههههههههههه*

*شكراً لمرورك أخي (شميران)*​


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> عاشت ايدك ع النكت​



*شكراً لمرورج الجميل اختي*​


----------



## كوك (9 أبريل 2011)

_*هههههههههه*_

_*حلوين اوى*_

_*تسلم*_
​


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هههههههههه*_
> 
> _*حلوين اوى*_
> 
> ...



*شكراً أخي كوك المحترم على مرورك الجميل
*​


----------



## شميران (11 أبريل 2011)

sevar_sheer قال:


> *أي والله هذولة لازم يتعلمون العراقي*
> 
> *حتى مو كل مرة يجي واحد ويترجملهم*
> *هههههههههههههه*​
> ...


* عاااااااااااا شميران(كان اسم ملكة آشورية) وبنت مو ولد *
*عالعموم تحياتي الك وتسلم ياوردة ونورت المنتدى ويلة خلي نشوف مشاركاتك.............*


----------



## sevar_sheer (15 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> * عاااااااااااا شميران(كان اسم ملكة آشورية) وبنت مو ولد *
> *عالعموم تحياتي الك وتسلم ياوردة ونورت المنتدى ويلة خلي نشوف مشاركاتك.............*



اوووووووه سوري اختي الملكة 
عبالي انت ولد :t19:
ونسيت انظر لبروفايلج حتى اشوف ولد لو بنت:t19::t19:
​


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

با عم فين الترجمة


----------

